# Anyone use iExplorer for PC or Mac to look at files on their iPad/iPhone



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

iExplorer (not the app for the device itself) was recommended as a way I could look at some files on my iPod Touch.  Anyone use it?  I don't want to screw up my device....

Betsy


----------

